# Hygroryza aristata



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

*Emersed grow or not?
If so how to plant it?
*


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

It is a floater. Not sure emersed applies here. You just toss it in the tank. No planting involved. 

Check out mine:


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

Wait. Maybe you know that but want to grow it emersed. No clue there.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes I use to have some growing outside.
I saw some pic on Google, plant was growing out of water.


----------

